# Hen's Teeth Do Exist!



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been looking for the 6.5mm Accubond LR for quite some time now and lucked into a couple of boxes! Now if only my 6.5 Sherman build would hurry up.... I imagine I can push these puppies above 3300 FPS. Has anyone tried the ABLR in 6.5 or any other caliber?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I tried the 150 7MM version in my 280 and 7 Dakota. Got average results in both. My brothers 7 Rem Mag seemed to like them so we are loading them in that. I heard some poor reports so I conducted some bullet tests in wet newspaper. Be aware that these bullets preform nothing like standard Accubonds at close to mid range. My Dakota was still blowing them to pieces at 300 yards where standard AB's are retaining 75%. If faced with a shot closer than 500 yards, I would seriously avoid big bones with these bullets. I guess that's whay they are called "Long Range" Accubonds. Coefficient numbers are awesome but I think I'll pass.------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's disappointing to hear about the poor results- I guess sometimes a company doesn't have to improve upon something that already works great. 

I don't think I'll be too disappointed if I have to hunt with the regular Accubond. I've killed a couple of bears with the 140s in a 270 WSM and they knocked them off their feet. 

Now I'm definitely interested in seeing how these perform.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The guys over on the Long Range forums are loving them for super long range work. I guess they do perform better than the Bergers at 700-1200 yards. I dont shoot animals that far away.......not animals that I eat anyway.-------SS


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Springville Shooter,

Thanks for sharing your results. I've read the same thing about the .277 150 ABLR too. You can find the gentlemen's full results here.

(277 150g ABLR, 2920 fps @ muzzle, tested at 100 yards)


slimjim @ HuntingNut.com said:


> I was very surprised when I pulled a very small mushroom from the trap. The bullet only measured 0.332" long (down from 1.430"), expansion was 0.453", weight retention was 37%, and penetration was only through 1400 pages of the phonebook. Of all the bullets I have tested in my .270 Win, this bullet's expansion is the smallest, its retained weight the lowest, and its penetration the shallowest.
> ...
> There was evidence of significant fragmentation (picture below). I have never seen fragmentation like this show up on the corrugated plastic which sits right behind the water jug. Not even with the 120gr SST which fragments more than any other bullet I've tested.
> ...
> ...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How do the bergers perform on the short shots. Do they also explode?


----------

